# Are Ariats worth it?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just as a thought on buying half chaps...check out eBay. I got a nice pair of mesh half chaps on eBay a while back for right around $20. My friend got a pair of suede half chaps for about the same price. And that included shipping.

As far as Ariats, I've found that you get what you pay for. Think about it this way...if you do go back and get the cheaper boots instead and you do have to replace them in a year, do you think you'll have the money to replace them then?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Ariat stuff, and it's all held up well:thumbsup:

I'm having trouble though working out how half chaps will stop your stirrup buckles digging in?? What sort of tack are you using?


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Short answer?

YES!

OTOH - if you can't afford them right now....no point in over-extending yourself. There are other boots that will be perfectly fine to use. I had a pair of "non-Ariats" last for several years...and while not as luxurious as Ariats, they were comfortable and fine for riding.

Buy what you can afford. You can always upgrade later...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Exactly what DraftyAriesMom said. You get what you pay for.

I, also bought a pair of Ariats Heritage Boots for the same reasons. They were cute, good looking, and comfortable. I got the zip-ups. I immediately started using them, and for a little while they were ok; but about three months into them, the toe started seperating from the platform. I duct-taped it, not having enough money to buy more- but within two more months, they were unusable not only because of the toe, but because the seam on top came undone, getting my socks wet whenever I encountered water. Same thing happened to a friend of mine, who only had hers for a month before they started to break.

They're flexible and comfty, but their quality is horrid. I won't ever buy another pair.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope you sent them back Endiku, I would not expect that to happen with Ariats


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

I read 5 reviews online that sais the same thing and the toe seperating which is what make me nervous :-| I'm really really rough on my boots.


I ride Aussie (sorry for not know correct terms on saddle parts) the part where you can legthen the stirrups is right by my ankle/calf, the part that covers the buckles is sorta thin, so after riding for a bit the buckles start to dig into my calf. Also if I wear short boots the top of the boot catches on the bottom of the side flaps on the saddle.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have Ariat Heritage boots (the western ones). I love them. I've had them for over two years and they're the only boot that fit my feet well. So incredibly comfortable. I abuse mine so much, I'm surprised they still look brand new after being cleaned and oiled (need to do that soon, actually). The only thing I've done to mine is rip one in half. I was trotting pretty quickly next to a fence, where a bolt was sticking out. It caught the loop at the top and ripped the boot's entire side off. It got it sewn back on at the local leather shop and it's good as new. 

However, I wouldn't blame the boot for that because I'm pretty sure any boot would have ripped. I'm actually glad it did or I could have basically been clotheslined by the foot.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have the same type of leathers on my aussie saddle and my buckle is on the inside, not the outside, so it doesn't touch my leg. I still ride in half chaps, though, because I find them more comfortable and give me better grip, regardless of which type of saddle I'm riding in (western or aussie).


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have the same type of leathers on my aussie saddle and my buckle is on the inside, not the outside, so it doesn't touch my leg. I still ride in half chaps, though, because I find them more comfortable and give me better grip, regardless of which type of saddle I'm riding in (western or aussie).


 
Thanks lol, I didnt know if I was making sense about the buckle :wink:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I did attempt to send them back, but they just returned them saying that since I'd had them more than a month (two months), and had used them- they would not send them back. Go figure.

I would of just written it off as a bad pair if it weren't for the fact that my friend had the same thing happen. Then again, we work in very rough ground, so perhaps that had something to do with it. Still, for $50, you'd think they'd atleast be decent enough to last half a year.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What brand of saddle do you have? Just curious 'cuz the leather shaft thing covering the buckles on my leathers is quite thick. But then again, my saddle is older and built like a tank (compared to some aussies I've seen and tried).


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

$50??? I spend $115 with tax on mine :/

Mine come with a one year warrenty though.


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Outback Saddle Co.

I guess they're from South America lol, I was told they're a low grade saddle but mines held up nice and its super comfy. I only spend $100 on two Aussie saddles with matching breast collars and halter/bridle combo so I cant complain.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice. Mine doesn't have a brand name on it, but I love it. I paid $125 for mine (used, didn't come with anything except the stirrup leathers and latigo [whoever had it converted it to a western girth system instead of the regular aussie system]). My friend has an Australian Stock Saddle Company Bushmaster and she's jealous of my no-name.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Love Ariat stuff. Got half chaps and paddock boots and love them. Fit very well. Only problem is the paddock boots dont have much of a insole so there a little hard to walk in. But get some!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

In my experience Ariats aren't that good quality anymore. I generally (used to) ride in Ariat zipper ankle boots and ariat half chaps/gaiters. But my boots broke after not that much riding at all. I took it to the cobbler shoe man thing and he said that Ariats cost heaps to fix because of the way they are made and seem to break often. He recommended many other brands (he didn't sell any) then I went to the tack shop and heard similar things - that Ariats aren't standing up like they used to. My chaps aren't great either.

I'm fine spending money on something good quality, but these days the amount you spend often isn't equivalent to the quality. Many brands seem to be existing on reputation - having let their quality get really bad to cut costs. Now its not really a matter of you get what you pay for, you've really got to ask around, look at the product, reviews, etc to find quality goods.

Still, to me $50 is pretty cheap for shoes. I usually spend $150+ for shoes, so I get pretty annoyed when they break. I just ended up buying some $80 or so boots to get me by - I'll buy some better ones when I get back into it.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have Ariat field boots & a pair of western lacers. Love the field boots, western ones are junk. They are only about 3 years old and have been re-soled twice. The english boots very well may be the same but I don't wear them often enough to do any damage. 

My favorite boot maker, but doubt they do paddock boots, Olathe. I'm on year 8 in one pair and they've never had to be worked on. Well worth the investment!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a pair of western Ariat Heritages (I think) for the last 3 almost 4 years and they are doing really well. I wear the crap out of them too, rain, snow, mud, etc. I did start taking better care of them this year, but they still look great when I clean them up and they are extremely comfortable.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I have Ariat field boots & a pair of western lacers. Love the field boots, western ones are junk...


My daughter's pair of western lacers lasted 4 months before the toe separated. I recently bought a pair of Ropers from them, but they are too new for me to know how they will hold up.

I have a 20 year old pair of Red Wings cowboy boots...soles are worn, but still functional.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the ariat terrains and I adore them most comfortable boots I've ever worn. My BO had a pair that lasted 18 months however we're quite rough with our shoes, forget to clean wade through mud all that.they cost me 115. Previously I had a pair of the start boots (synthetic long boots) after about 3 years the edging around the top started peeling and I managed to stab a hole in them when my foot was rammed into a gate latch. Still comfy 8 years on. 

I also had a pair of Saxon paddock boots which I must have had for 9 years now. They'd often sit caked in mud for days. If i got hot id fill them with water. The insoles eventually wore out but I still wear them with cheap insoles when my others are wet.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My husband and I both have ariat terrain boots and love them. Very comfy and still holding up almost a year later. Still look new once cleaned.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

hehe, yeeeeees. If you take care of them well, they last and are super comfortable! :}


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love my ariats...I was a justin girl forever but bought the ariats because they were on clearance. 2 years later and lots of work in them and they are still holding up. 

As far as the buckle rubbing, if your stirrups are where you want them to be, vet wrap them. It makes them much more comfortable.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I love Ariats also, but I have noticed that the quality on the new ones does not seem as good as the older boots. Not only have I seen the toe separation, but also some of the heels are not a solid block anymore and the "covering" peels off. 

They are extremely comfortable, but I don't think they are worth the price anymore. I buy all mine off of ebay and have had good luck even when buying used pairs. I rarely pay over $20. To beat all, I purchased a pair of boots from WalMart that looked just like paddock boots for $15 about 6 years ago and wore the daylights out of them and they still look exactly the same as the day I bought them.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

My Dublin and Ariat paddock boots both fell apart after a couple of months. I will not get Ariat/Dublin boots again.

As for half chaps, as someone said earlier, eBay! I got barely used half chaps for like $25 when they were around $60 if I'd gotten them new from a catalog.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I am on my second pair of Ariat Heritage field boots. I had the first pair for about two years when the zippers snapped off both pairs. I called Ariat and sent them in and received a brand new identical pair in the mail a few weeks later. The only thing is this pair has a much more rugged zipper. They completely won my customer loyalty with their amazing customer service.


----------



## titansgaiter (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, they are worth it..but the western, comfy ones which I use spurs on almost everyday are the "fat baby leather saddle boots" (luv them luv them luv them!) You finf them in most equine catalogs, and some are making thier way into westernwear stores. Online mine were listed for about $69.95...and I soend hours on my feet. They have a nice think rugged crepe sole, but feel wonderful in the stirrups too. Lace'up terrains by Ariat are great too. Totally worth it. and no added exspense for half chaps


----------

